# Hearing Aid Joke



## Louis (Apr 25, 2015)

Two old men sitting on a park bench:

1st om (pointing to his ear): "How d'ya like my new hearing aid? Just got it this morning...only paid 10 bucks for it...but it's a good one."

2nd om: "What kind is it?"

1st om (looking at his watch): "It's almost 6:30."


----------



## merlin (Apr 25, 2015)

Louis said:


> Two old men sitting on a park bench:
> 
> 1st om (pointing to his ear): "How d'ya like my new hearing aid? Just got it this morning...only paid 10 bucks for it...but it's a good one."
> 
> ...




:lofl:


----------

